# Our Loft



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

A few of you have asked for pics of our loft and, as we *just* *(YEAH! YIPPEEEE! HOOOOORAY!!!) *added the flyspace yesterday and the feeding station last week, I figured there was no better time than the present! A 6x6 Aviary will be added this Spring after we are able to move the loft, itself, back into position..but I figured I'd be run off the web if I waited 'till then to post these. Anyway, here ya' go - a link to several photos of the loft at Wolfwood .... Now we just need a cool name http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=536


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now, that is just simply an adorable loft. Looks so COZY...........what's the black wire hanging down? I'd get that stapled up to the ceiling.......it would be very easy for a bird to hang its self on that. What sort of names have you come up with? Where did Wolfwood come from?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thats a very beautiful loft!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Now, that is just simply an adorable loft. Looks so COZY...........what's the black wire hanging down? I'd get that stapled up to the ceiling.......it would be very easy for a bird to hang its self on that. What sort of names have you come up with? Where did Wolfwood come from?


Thanks, Renee. It was marketed as a Chicken Coop ... but sure looked like a Pigeon Loft to us ... except for the chicken door now under the FlySpace and the nest boxes are a bit small. But, our flock expanded from 1 bird to 15, so we quickly grew out of the Rabbit Hutch we started with 

*Wolfwood* is the name of our home (see the_ "What's Your Handle & Why"_ thread) - I'll dig up the aerial photo we have of the place and post it when I find it - and *4Winds* is the name I use for my photography. We're not gonna race or show so it doesn't really matter, but "4Winds" has already been used alot for lofts and other birdy stuff (go figure)

As for the wire - yeah, I know - not good (and I just knew _YOU_ would call me out on that ) We needed to get electricity out there for the heated water bowls & brooder lamps and ...um...took the short-cut . I've kept an eye on them and they seem to be able to avoid it well. Once the world warms up, we'll pull all the electric out and figure out the RIGHT way to put it back in.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the photos of Wolfwood ... the loft is behind the garage facing towards the pond (South!!). So - you see, the loft is actually the same design (Saltbox) as the house is!!!). We built the house (literally...) but someone else designed & built the loft 10 yrs later - - - must have been fate!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

man that would be one GREAT spot to race pigeons from
I love your house!
thank you for sharing the picture of it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a very beautiful place you've got. Ston3d is right........you could see your birds coming home from miles away..............


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Bring 'em on!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Oops! I thought you guys meant to release them to fly home to YOUR places 

Now...for the Loft Naming Contest....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you going to have a contest? We have one of those 'round here once in a while. 
You tell us how it will work.
One suggestion is to let people give you suggestions, then you pick the best 4 or 5 or whatever and set up a poll and let the members vote.
That's just my suggestion.........do it however you want to do it. I'm thinking now............I'm really no good at this stuff...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely and cozy loft and you live in beautiful surroundings!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

UH OH
you have Renee thinking now
be careful!!!
she bumped her head th other day saving the lives of some poor pigeons that were in a box and going to fall HARD to the ground
but Renee saved them with her head


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> UH OH
> you have Renee thinking now
> be careful!!!
> she bumped her head th other day saving the lives of some poor pigeons that were in a box and going to fall HARD to the ground
> but Renee saved them with her head


LOL.........


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Well - let's see. I could just award the Grand Prize to Renee now, save her from the pressure of competitive thinking, and just collect all the ideas that come rolling in. I certainly wouldn't want to be responsible for any further trauma, Renee....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Well - let's see. I could just award the Grand Prize to Renee now, save her from the pressure of competitive thinking, and just collect all the ideas that come rolling in. I certainly wouldn't want to be responsible for any further trauma, Renee....


Oh don't worry.......I won't strain myself..........LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh don't worry.......I won't strain myself..........LOL




OK. Now that _that's_ settled .... names????


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! you have a very lovely home with gorgeous surroundings. It has that vineyard feel about it, very relaxing! Your loft is beautifully constructed as well. I'm sure your birds are having the time of their lives there. Renee is right, you would be able to see your birds flying in from miles away! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> OK. Now that _that's_ settled .... names????


I think you need to start a new thread "Let's name that loft" or something like that..........LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I think you need to start a new thread "Let's name that loft" or something like that..........LOL


Consider it done (Renee knows best...so I'll do what Renee says...)  


<Just kidding, Renee....sort of Have I been here long enough to do that>


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Consider it done (Renee knows best...so I'll do what Renee says...)
> 
> 
> <Just kidding, Renee....sort of Have I been here long enough to do that>


Long enough to do what? You're part of the flock now....like or not......go for it. We all love contests........


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Neat loft, and beautiful home! When I saw the first photo of the pigeons outside I assumed that they were inside and wondered what the white stuff was that they were standing in - some sort of insulating material or something! We don't see snow much here!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

is that a huge lake behind you?
Maybe Lakeside Loft or Lake View Loft 
Im not good at naming things lolol
I leave that to family and friends to name stuff for me 
even my own pets have been named by friends and family


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a 13 acre pond ... 6 ft at the deepest (by the beaver dam) but 95% of it is 2' or less. GREAT for Small Mouth Bass, Sunnies, Great Blue Heron, & Osprey!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

you have abeautiful place there and a cute loft too , just remember that pigeons prefer flat perches over branches but if they are using them I wouldnt worry about it  still a wonderful lil peice of heaven you got there


----------

